# Anybody spread sand?



## jason2 (Dec 22, 1999)

It sounds like everybody out east applies salt. How about sand? Everybody in my area spreads sand treated with sodium chloride.


I've been looking into tailgate spreaders, and it looks like I'm limited to the Western/Fisher proflow 2 or speedcaster 2. These are the only tailgate units that are capable of handling sand that I can find.

Anybody know of any other tailgate units that will handle sand?
I"m also looking for anybody that has used the Western/Fisher for sand and can give me a thumbs up or down. I've read praise for the units with salt, but haven't heard a thing in regards to sand.

Thanks


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Any comments you saw from me about that spreader were for salt, sand & mix. It handles all of it well. In one of the other current threads about the Pro Flo2's that's here now (I think Geoff started it), there are a couple of other 2 stage tailgate spreaders mentioned that you could look into.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Both downeasterner and airflow make tailgate units that will handle sand, or sand salt mix. I also believe torwell makes a unit for sand application.
We use a mix at times, but it is more cost effective to apply straight salt and or a coated salt.
Dino


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Jason2, hi. We use sand around here. The guy who sells to contractors mixes salt with the sand just to keep it from freezing and clumping. As far as a tailgate sander, any 2 stage should do you. Single stages are generally for salt only. I just got through spending about a 1/2 hour trying to find out what dealers you have in Washington. Didn't have much luck locating sand spreader dealers. In addition to the brands already mentioned, add Ice-0-Way. 

Do you know of a local dealer?


----------



## jason2 (Dec 22, 1999)

Thanks for the replies guys. I'll look into the units that you mentioned.

Mick, Yes there is a dealer that carries the Proflow 2. But I think If I get one of those, I'll just order it from Central or another supplier. Much cheaper than buying from the local dealer. Even with shipping I'm sure it'll still be cheaper.


----------



## grubenator (Dec 2, 2004)

*spreaders*

hey there guys i have bought a meyer mate. it has the ability to use sand and salt to spread it mounts on the talegate it can handle about 500lbs of msalt or sand or both.


----------



## jimbuck (Nov 5, 2004)

Grubenator, 
How do you like the myer mate? Have you had good luck spreading sand with it. I am most likely going to purchase one this month and have decided on the Meyer mate for dealer location and cost. Any feedback on the unit would be much appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## Makndust (Feb 6, 2004)

jason2

I just bought and installed a fisher speedcaster2 about 2 months ago. I think that it is great. Today, for instance, I spread wet sand at about 7:00Am, plowed all day in 0 degree weather, then just hit the switch and it spread just fine again tonight. In other words I had a half of a hopper of wet sand, which was starting to freeze and clump, and with the belt drive in the bottom of the hopper, it seems to handle SOMEWHAT frozen sand fairly fine. I know one thing, they don't spread wet sand as far as they advertise. I was told 25 - 30 feet, how about 12-15. That is fine though, I just make a few extra passes. My biggest problem is the cost of bagged sand in my country. I'm paying 1.65/bag , hauling it 80 miles home, and charging about 8.00 / bag. I guess we'll see how it goes after Dec. billing.


----------



## butler L&S (Jan 30, 2001)

I have a Trinex Sand pro and it spreads sand great as long as it is dry. When the sand is wet it still works but does not throw it as far and it comes out in clumps.
I Believe the western pro flow2 and the Fisher speedcaster2 are basically the same...Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## sharpercut (Oct 5, 2004)

We used to use sand, but not anymore. The sand provides traction for a little while, but if it refreezes, the sand is in the ice, and not providing traction on top. Plus if you use the enough salt, then it should stay slushy and not refreeze during the day. Atleast that doesnt happen here in Md, but prob happens more up north. Then theres the whole clean up process which is a pain in the ass. But when we were using sand, all our Fisher and SnowEx spreaders would spread it fine.


----------



## Ripple (Aug 30, 2004)

*sand*

Western Pro Flo 2 and The Fisher both spread sand.
I have the Western and love it!
I just mix a little salt in with it.
You can control how far it is spread and how much comes out the conveyor!
Two thumbs up!


----------

